# Puppy Coming Soon!!



## AnthonyC

Okay so Bella is going to have her puppy soon & I was hoping that someone out there can tell me what I should expect. What do I do if she starts delivering @ home? What are the signs that delivery is near? What if the puppy comes out feet first? What do I do with the puppy right after it's born? or... do I just do nothing and let nature take its course? :shy:


----------



## kimber_lee_314

Congratulations! I know nothing about puppy birthing, but I know that before delivery cats will start wandering the house or pacing. Sometimes they cry. The kittens are often born feet first - it's not a big deal. There's no reason to intervene most of the time - unless the mama doesn't lick off the sac around the kitten right away and the baby isn't going to be able to breathe - but again, this rarely happens. Of course this is all for cats, so hopefully someone will chime in about dogs. Good luck and keep us updated! (Sorry I didn't get the whole things posted first because that little kitten I rescued is climbing all over my computer and pressing "enter".)


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks, Kimber! Bella was doing that exact thing this morning, but supposedly she isn't due for another 2wks! Wonder if this warrants a vet visit?? 



kimber_lee_314 said:


> Congratulations! I know nothing about puppy birthing, but I know that before delivery the mama will start wandering the house or pacing. Sometimes they whine and cry. The kittens are often born feet first


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I do  I forgot to mention I have delivered puppies and foals before. 
I'll write a detailed response when I'm on at the yard freezing to death


----------



## nikki0601

When she is gonna deliver she will likely go somewhere away from everyone, if she has her own bed thats where she will go, maybe under a bed etc, she will start licking herself, then puppies come out quick, the pup will be in a sac, the mother will eat the sac then lick the puppy, cleaning it, the licking of the face stimulates the puppies first breathe.. I have had to help the mother of a few puppies, when the mother didnt seem to know to eat of the sack and lick her baby u have to cut the sack yourself, do this gently with a pair of medical scissors, well I'm a nurse so thats what I've used, once u have the sack open u can peel the rest off, once the face is uncovered take a clean damp cloth and wipe the puppy, if this does not stimulate the puppy blow in his face.. Hopefully u do not have to do anything but watch the momma deliver, its seldom the momma doesnt do it correctly.. This info I've just given u isnt something I have read, when I was young I watched my mother do it with a litter of lab pups then when I was older I had to help my boyfriends english bull dog, we only lost one of nine puppies, it was the runt..


----------



## SulcataSquirt

I know NOTHING about delivering puppies, but sounds exciting! Can't wait to see puppy pictures! Hopefully she delivers before you leave for vacation or waits till you get home!


----------



## Tony the tank

Im not a Vet..But When I was a kid we had a dog that was always having pup...and I always took care of her..she would always start acting nervous,making her bed and licking herself a few hrs before ... When it was time she would settle in and start to pant.. It wasn't long before the first pup showed his head..she would do as described almost immediately licking the pup.. To stimulate... There were a few times where I had to physically help..the pup came out feet first or I could see that she was having trouble delivering ..I gently pressed on her abdomen and pulled ever so slightly on the pup...after the birthing is done..I dry the pups and keep everyone dry and warm..

Here is something I want to mention..god forbid you have a still birth... Let mom keep the pup for as long as possible...I had a couple still birth and without knowing i quickly disposed of them... Mom stopped birthing and went outside to dig the puppy up and brought it back inside....then continued..

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh geez, Hector! That is SO freakin' gross!... other than that... thanks for the help!


----------



## wellington

nikki0601 said:


> When she is gonna deliver she will likely go somewhere away from everyone, if she has her own bed thats where she will go, maybe under a bed etc, she will start licking herself, then puppies come out quick, the pup will be in a sac, the mother will eat the sac then lick the puppy, cleaning it, the licking of the face stimulates the puppies first breathe.. I have had to help the mother of a few puppies, when the mother didnt seem to know to eat of the sack and lick her baby u have to cut the sack yourself, do this gently with a pair of medical scissors, well I'm a nurse so thats what I've used, once u have the sack open u can peel the rest off, once the face is uncovered take a clean damp cloth and wipe the puppy, if this does not stimulate the puppy blow in his face.. Hopefully u do not have to do anything but watch the momma deliver, its seldom the momma doesnt do it correctly.. This info I've just given u isnt something I have read, when I was young I watched my mother do it with a litter of lab pups then when I was older I had to help my boyfriends english bull dog, we only lost one of nine puppies, it was the runt..



One thing I would like to add. If you have to break the sac yourself, do it by the face. The pup will usually gasp as soon as the sac is broken, and if you don't break it at the face, the pup will gasp in the fluid, then you could develop bigger problems. I helped my show dogs whelp their pups all the time back in the day.


----------



## AnthonyC

Sac? Sac!! I think I'll let the vet handle everything! I think I'm in over my head!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

AnthonyC said:


> Sac? Sac!! I think I'll let the vet handle everything! I think I'm in over my head!



What you going to do? Keep her at the vet till she gives birth?! You can do it!


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay just looked at a miniature dachshund giving birth on Youtube. Are you freakin' kidding me! There is no way in God's green Earth that I can do that! Don't they have canine midwives for this stuff! Listen, there's no no no way in hell I'm bursting any sac! OMG... It looked like a cross between a egg plant & a slug! Bleh!!!


----------



## nikki0601

You can do it.. Yes that is right cut the sack around the face first, its really easy to help the momma and 9 times outta 10 there is no need, that momma has all the instincts to care for that pup, lol, aint nothing like a momma dog, I had a little chihuahua that had just one pup, she would not leave that puppy for nothing, I had to put a newspaper right by the doggie bed so she could use the restroom and put food and water right near that, she didnt go 2 feet from that puppy for almost two weeks, momma doggie love is amazing


----------



## AnthonyC

I dunno Nik! Looked like a damn car accident to me. Don't they say that birth is a beautiful thing? Liars! It sure as hell wasn't flowers poppin' outta there!!!!



nikki0601 said:


> You can do it.. Yes that is right cut the sack around the face first, its really easy to help the momma and 9 times outta 10 there is no need, that momma has all the instincts to care for that pup, lol, aint nothing like a momma dog, I had a little chihuahua that had just one pup, she would not leave that puppy for nothing, I had to put a newspaper right by the doggie bed so she could use the restroom and put food and water right near that, she didnt go 2 feet from that puppy for almost two weeks, momma doggie love is amazing


----------



## dmarcus

Anthony you are giving me the biggest laugh with your comments... You can do it, after the first one comes out all your fears will be gone..


----------



## nikki0601

Lol, thats funny, its not very beautiful but once the bloody mess is over it is a nice sight, puppies are so cute, and little weiner doggies even more so.. Your momma dog and that unborn pup are lucky to have someone like u, so concerned and excited, very lucky


----------



## Turtulas-Len

As for where she will want to have them might surprise you when the time comes.Seven, our little chihuahua- dachshund mix was just a puppy herself (accidental pregnancy)and when the time came my wife had a tax client here going over the return, Seven kept jumping in my wife's lap and whining,and jumping down trying to get her to follow her, we had birthing areas set up in several places in the house for her but nooo,she had to be in our bed, so that is where she delivered three of the cutest little pups that I had ever seen. we got several towels and kept them under her to minimize the mess, surprisingly she kept everything relativity clean.The tax client had to come back another day and one of the puppies is named Bella, with two beautiful blue eyes like her mother, Seven. You can do it with her, Good Luck hope everything goes well. Len


----------



## Jacqui

Anthony, calm down. When the time comes will be time enough for you to panic.  Seriously, it is not that bad. There will be times, when you start to think nothing is happening and get a little worried. Then once the real action starts, it's simply amazing to be able to be there for the births. Think of it as pretraining for the day your there for your own child's birth, if your planning or even thinking of that in the future.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. Jacqui speaks sense 



Jacqui said:


> Anthony, calm down. When the time comes will be time enough for you to panic.  Seriously, it is not that bad. There will be times, when you start to think nothing is happening and get a little worried. Then once the real action starts, it's simply amazing to be able to be there for the births. Think of it as pretraining for the day your there for your own child's birth, if your planning or even thinking of that in the future.


----------



## exoticsdr

Anthony...the worst part is having to chew the umbilical cord if momma doesn't do it......haha, just kidding. Remember, it is important to let momma eat the amniotic sacs, they contain a natural source of oxytocin that helps the other pups be born and lets her milk down so it's available when the pups are ready to nurse.

Doc


----------



## oscar

We use to breed and show cocker spaniels. And have breed our dachshund in the last few years. We always had a whelping box also had a board attached around the inside permiter of box about three inches from the bottom and three inches wide, the purpose for this is if the mother is taking care of other puppies and one gets behind her the board protects the puppy from her laying on it. We would line the bottom of the whelping box with many layers of newspaper, and introduce the mother to the box days before whelping, also would set this up in a quiet area of our house. would set up a clamp light so puppies would not get cold, 
It seemed like most of our litters were in the middle of the night, our females would always act different and start scratching and tearing up the newspaper in the whelping box.
like others have said when the puppies are born you want to make sure the sack is broken open and puppy is breathing, I would not let the mother chew the umbilical cord cause she could chew it off to close to the belly of the pup and it could bleed, I would take hemostats and crimp the cord about an inch from puppys belly and if I had help would tie dental floss around the cord before cutting, also would let the mother eat at least one afterbirth, I was told that it helped in the letting down of the milk in the mother don't know if that is true tho. You will be amazed that the mother knows what to do and you are there just to help. good luck and can't wait to see puppy pictures.


----------



## AnthonyC

Chewing umbilical cords, eating amniotic sacs, and digging up still born puppies! You guys are REALLY something! Haha! Well the good news, I guess, is that the vet said she is only having one puppy. Actually that IS good news b/c I don't know if I could part w/any of them... yes, I'm going to keep the one! Already have a name... Cindy if it's a girl & I'm not sure what I'm going to call it if it's a boy. Perhaps that could be another poll!


----------



## Candy

oscar said:


> We use to breed and show cocker spaniels. And have breed our dachshund in the last few years. We always had a whelping box also had a board attached around the inside permiter of box about three inches from the bottom and three inches wide, the purpose for this is if the mother is taking care of other puppies and one gets behind her the board protects the puppy from her laying on it. We would line the bottom of the whelping box with many layers of newspaper, and introduce the mother to the box days before whelping, also would set this up in a quiet area of our house. would set up a clamp light so puppies would not get cold,
> It seemed like most of our litters were in the middle of the night, our females would always act different and start scratching and tearing up the newspaper in the whelping box.
> like others have said when the puppies are born you want to make sure the sack is broken open and puppy is breathing, I would not let the mother chew the umbilical cord cause she could chew it off to close to the belly of the pup and it could bleed, I would take hemostats and crimp the cord about an inch from puppys belly and if I had help would tie dental floss around the cord before cutting, also would let the mother eat at least one afterbirth, I was told that it helped in the letting down of the milk in the mother don't know if that is true tho. You will be amazed that the mother knows what to do and you are there just to help. good luck and can't wait to see puppy pictures.



Interesting. Do you have any pictures of your whelping box that you used? I would love to see it.


----------



## Laura

Did they take an xray to confirm its only one? do you have a Due date? Was this a breeding that you planned or accident? 
Start taking her temperature... am and pm.. normal is 101.5 when it drops to about 99.. she is going to have the pup within 24 hours.. 
If this is her first, then try to be near by to assist if nec. some first time moms will freak out and bit. 
DO NOT pull the puppy... if there is a problem and it appears stuck... and if the head is showing.. DONT pull the head.. you can seperate the vertabre and kill the puppy.. pull Gently on the legs.. on at a time.. down towards her toes.. not straight out.. and only during a contraction. 
if the sack doesnt tear naturally. or mom doesnt get to it.. then you will ahve to.. especially if the umbillical cord is detached.. 
But since you are freaking.. I would do the temps.. when it drops.. call the vet and pay to have the pup delivered there.. and maybe consider spaying mom after the puppy is weaned..


----------



## wellington

Anthony, if i lived closer, i would be your pups midwife. I love whelping puppies, haven't done it in more than 18 years now and miss it a lot, the showing also. The whelping box Candy mentioned is very important. I did lose my very first ever whelped puppy. One of my females only had one pup. It was her first time also and she was a very good mother, but got very nervous when the pup would make any noise. One time the day after it was born, the mother accidentally squashed it, killing it, trying to comfort it. I quickly built a whelping box with the side ledge and never had that problem again. I also know of breeders using kiddy pools, the cheap plastic ones. They are weak enough that if she were laying up against it, it gives as the plastic is not real strong and therefore causing a gap for the pup to not be squashed and to still be able to breath. Also the pool is very easy to clean.
Most likely you will just have to observe so nothing does go wrong and to be her support. My female, above with the one pup, always wanted me there, she would follow me around, instead of staying in her whelping box. I was her reassurance, so I would sit in her box with her for hours until the last one was born. It is one of the greatest things you will ever get to do and yes you can do it. Be prepared, have vet and support phone numbers on hand and expect to be with her for hours if she is the type that needs you by her side. 
Good luck and can't wait to see pictures of mommy, baby and proud you


----------



## AnthonyC

Phew Laura! That was a lot to digest so I'll try to answer everything step by step. Yes, they did take an xray & they saw only one. The due date is actually Black Friday! It was planned. I took her to the breeder where I bought her and the deed was done. Take the temperature... gotcha! 99 degrees gives me 24hrs... gotcha! This is her 1st so I'll definitely try to be near. Don't pull the head, gently pull the legs one at a time... gotcha. Pull only during contractions... gotcha. Tear the sack... ummm... don't gotcha! Bleh! Get her to the vet... you bet your ***! Get her spayed... undecided. Lets just see how this goes 1st! Thanks for the help!!! 



Laura said:


> Did they take an xray to confirm its only one? do you have a Due date? Was this a breeding that you planned or accident?
> Start taking her temperature... am and pm.. normal is 101.5 when it drops to about 99.. she is going to have the pup within 24 hours..
> If this is her first, then try to be near by to assist if nec. some first time moms will freak out and bit.
> DO NOT pull the puppy... if there is a problem and it appears stuck... and if the head is showing.. DONT pull the head.. you can seperate the vertabre and kill the puppy.. pull Gently on the legs.. on at a time.. down towards her toes.. not straight out.. and only during a contraction.
> if the sack doesnt tear naturally. or mom doesnt get to it.. then you will ahve to.. especially if the umbillical cord is detached..
> But since you are freaking.. I would do the temps.. when it drops.. call the vet and pay to have the pup delivered there.. and maybe consider spaying mom after the puppy is weaned..


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, I have peed myself again, thanks a lot!


----------



## AnthonyC

Well imagine how I feel!!! I'm going to be swimming in urine, especially considering this sac thingy! All I know is that sucker better burst on its own! Will yelling "Burst Damn You" help at all??!! 



maggie3fan said:


> OK, I have peed myself again, thanks a lot!


----------



## oscar

Candy said:


> oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use to breed and show cocker spaniels. And have breed our dachshund in the last few years. We always had a whelping box also had a board attached around the inside permiter of box about three inches from the bottom and three inches wide, the purpose for this is if the mother is taking care of other puppies and one gets behind her the board protects the puppy from her laying on it. We would line the bottom of the whelping box with many layers of newspaper, and introduce the mother to the box days before whelping, also would set this up in a quiet area of our house. would set up a clamp light so puppies would not get cold,
> It seemed like most of our litters were in the middle of the night, our females would always act different and start scratching and tearing up the newspaper in the whelping box.
> like others have said when the puppies are born you want to make sure the sack is broken open and puppy is breathing, I would not let the mother chew the umbilical cord cause she could chew it off to close to the belly of the pup and it could bleed, I would take hemostats and crimp the cord about an inch from puppys belly and if I had help would tie dental floss around the cord before cutting, also would let the mother eat at least one afterbirth, I was told that it helped in the letting down of the milk in the mother don't know if that is true tho. You will be amazed that the mother knows what to do and you are there just to help. good luck and can't wait to see puppy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Do you have any pictures of your whelping box that you used? I would love to see it.
> 
> I will look at out photo album we have to have some pictures of our females and puppies in whelping box. until then it was a plywood box I made three foot by three foot sides were ten inches tall and on one of the sides a half moon was cut out so the mother could get in and out of it with ease.
Click to expand...


----------



## sulcatababies1402

Omg I have never laughed so hard poor Anthony your comments have me rolling! if your freak out and she starts giving birth just put her in a big box or something and go to a 24hr vet place they can help


----------



## oscar

Anthony I would like you to know that our cocker spaniels puppies were generally born without any problems but our dachshund puppies were always
healthy and tough little guys, they would be nursing within a half hour of being born. Don't know if we were just lucky or if the hound breed is like that in general.


----------



## AnthonyC

She will be in one ambulance heading to the 24hr vet clinic & I'll be in the other headed for County General! 



sulcatababies1402 said:


> Omg I have never laughed so hard poor Anthony your comments have me rolling! if your freak out and she starts giving birth just put her in a big box or something and go to a 24hr vet place they can help





Holy stinkin' moly! Finally someone has given me some GOOD news! Thank you, Oscar! You sir are a saint! 



oscar said:


> Anthony I would like you to know that our cocker spaniels puppies were generally born without any problems but our dachshund puppies were always
> healthy and tough little guys, they would be nursing within a half hour of being born. Don't know if we were just lucky or if the hound breed is like that in general.


----------



## laramie

Congrats! you are going to be a Pop pop!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm sorry Anthony but tonight I'm joining maggies gang! 
This thread is hilarious!



maggie3fan said:


> OK, I have peed myself again, thanks a lot!




Honestly you'll be just fine. Especially with just the one pup! 
And you'll feel a great sense of pride and achievement when it's here and you helped bring that little puppy into the world


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have nothing to contribute as I have never been in this situation. It sounds amazing and terrifying all at once! Take pictures and good luck!!


----------



## AnthonyC

How about if I take pictures after the goo is all cleaned up! Once the slug spits out my new puppy I think I'll feel much better! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have nothing to contribute as I have never been in this situation. It sounds amazing and terrifying all at once! Take pictures and good luck!!


----------



## Laura

Get some gloves... and remember you are washable... its not really that bad.. and momma dog cleans most of it.. but be ready with some towels..


----------



## AnthonyC

Are the towels so that I don't bump my noggin' when I pass out?! 




Laura said:


> Get some gloves... and remember you are washable... its not really that bad.. and momma dog cleans most of it.. but be ready with some towels..


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Chewing umbilical cords, eating amniotic sacs, and digging up still born puppies! You guys are REALLY something! Haha! Well the good news, I guess, is that the vet said she is only having one puppy. Actually that IS good news b/c I don't know if I could part w/any of them... yes, I'm going to keep the one! Already have a name... Cindy if it's a girl & I'm not sure what I'm going to call it if it's a boy. Perhaps that could be another poll!



Actually Anthony, I would rather an animal be having more then one. One tends to mean larger and other minor type problems associated with a single birth.

She may go off food the day she gives birth too, along with the restless behavior. She may having to (or think she has to) go to the bathroom more often too.

You do have a place set up for her away from the rest of the pack right?


Anthony you really need to get a grip. Your nervousness will not be helpful for the *****. Keep in mind almost all births go well and the problem births are few and far between. The main thing is to be patient. I think we all want to rush things a bit, when the mother is giving birth. You need to watch and let nature take it's course. Only interfere, if things seem to be going south. Even with it being her first, she should do fine. She just needs you there to be calm and reassuring.


----------



## AnthonyC

I never gave thought to the idea that having one may not be as safe for the mother as having multiple pups. That is something that the vet never told me. You said that she may think she has to go to the bathroom more often. Does that mean that she'll be constantly wondering over to the door to be let out, or am I just going to up to my elbows in poopie? 

The place that I have reserved for her is up in my bedroom far away from the other dogs. Do you think that will suffice? The vet gave me a big doggy bed for her (3'x3') so that she'll be comfortable. I also have her "special" blanket that he said to give her. Does all this sound right??


----------



## Jacqui

The pressure is more of the urinary form, rather then stool. Is she use to being in your room?


----------



## AnthonyC

They have the run of the house so she is used to every room. I think that she likes being in my bed room the best though. 



Jacqui said:


> The pressure is more of the urinary form, rather then stool. Is she use to being in your room?


----------



## HollyH8

AnthonyC said:


> Okay just looked at a miniature dachshund giving birth on Youtube. Are you freakin' kidding me! There is no way in God's green Earth that I can do that! Don't they have canine midwives for this stuff! Listen, there's no no no way in hell I'm bursting any sac! OMG... It looked like a cross between a egg plant & a slug! Bleh!!!



It is nerve recking at the thought of birthing puppies. My Bella when she had her puppies did just what everyone has said. She hid in the laundry room and gave birth to a pup on my comforter..not pretty. We placed her in her whelping box and she continued there..thankfully we didn't need to help her with the birth but we watched it all just in case. Its truly an amazing thing to watch. Out of 5 puppies 4 made it..she had a cleft pallet and couldn't eat properly :'( You can do it! I think just about everyone has birthed their own puppies. Just watch her very closely and see if you notice any change in her behavior. Do you know how many puppies she will have? That's also helpful so you know when she is done. Also make sure the puppy starts nursing as soon as it's able to breathe..trust me she can handle doing both. I hope I helped a little! Everyone who's answered knows what they're talking about.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you!!! 



HollyH8 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay just looked at a miniature dachshund giving birth on Youtube. Are you freakin' kidding me! There is no way in God's green Earth that I can do that! Don't they have canine midwives for this stuff! Listen, there's no no no way in hell I'm bursting any sac! OMG... It looked like a cross between a egg plant & a slug! Bleh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nerve recking at the thought of birthing puppies. My Bella when she had her puppies did just what everyone has said. She hid in the laundry room and gave birth to a pup on my comforter..not pretty. We placed her in her whelping box and she continued there..thankfully we didn't need to help her with the birth but we watched it all just in case. Its truly an amazing thing to watch. Out of 5 puppies 4 made it..she had a cleft pallet and couldn't eat properly :'( You can do it! I think just about everyone has birthed their own puppies. Just watch her very closely and see if you notice any change in her behavior. Do you know how many puppies she will have? That's also helpful so you know when she is done. Also make sure the puppy starts nursing as soon as it's able to breathe..trust me she can handle doing both. I hope I helped a little! Everyone who's answered knows what they're talking about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

So did you breed her because you wanted a new puppy? What did you breed her to (color wise)?


----------



## AnthonyC

I bred her b/c I was lonely and bored and when the light hits her a certain way she just looks so beautiful! Geez Jacqui could you have worded that anymore awkwardly!?!  
Actually I wanted a whole slew of puppies, but I'll be happy with just one. I will post a pic of the proud papa tonight... someone better remind me.



Jacqui said:


> So did you breed her because you wanted a new puppy? What did you breed her to (color wise)?


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I bred her b/c I was lonely and bored and when the light hits her a certain way she just looks so beautiful! Geez Jacqui could you have worded that anymore awkwardly!?!
> Actually I wanted a whole slew of puppies, but I'll be happy with just one. I will post a pic of the proud papa tonight... someone better remind me.



Of course I could have. Instead I gave you the benefit of doubt that for once you might not take the question to the gutter with you.  

Ant, remember to post that picture of the stud you used tonight.   There, your reminded.


----------



## AnthonyC

What would I do without you?? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bred her b/c I was lonely and bored and when the light hits her a certain way she just looks so beautiful! Geez Jacqui could you have worded that anymore awkwardly!?!
> Actually I wanted a whole slew of puppies, but I'll be happy with just one. I will post a pic of the proud papa tonight... someone better remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could have. Instead I gave you the benefit of doubt that for once you might not take the question to the gutter with you.
> 
> Ant, remember to post that picture of the stud you used tonight.   There, your reminded.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> What would I do without you??



May be laugh a little less and also use your gutter creativity just a tad less, too.


----------



## AnthonyC

I emphatically concur! 
Simple way of saying that you're right... I just wanted to be fancy! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would I do without you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be laugh a little less and also use your gutter creativity just a tad less, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Momof4

Anthony, your killing me here!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Bella has a vet appointment this afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Jacqui

Our fingers crossed for what? That you don't faint dead away with just the Vet's talk??


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui, did you just volunteer to come to NY to deliver this slimy sucker?? 




Jacqui said:


> Our fingers crossed for what? That you don't faint dead away with just the Vet's talk??


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Jacqui, did you just volunteer to come to NY to deliver this slimy sucker??



If you pay my way, I can be on the first plane.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ya know... I honestly believe you!


----------



## tyler0912

I wanna come and watch!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know... I honestly believe you!



It was a honest comment.  A) I love being there when any animal is born. B) I would love to see NY from something other then a semi. C) I'd even like to spend a few hours with you... atleast I think we would be good for a couple of hours before we would start killing each other.


----------



## AnthonyC

Hours?... pfft! I was thinking minutes!  
"I'd even like to spend a few hours with you"-- I bet you would... I bet YOU would! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know... I honestly believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a honest comment.  A) I love being there when any animal is born. B) I would love to see NY from something other then a semi. C) I'd even like to spend a few hours with you... atleast I think we would be good for a couple of hours before we would start killing each other.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Hours?... pfft! I was thinking minutes!
> "I'd even like to spend a few hours with you"-- I bet you would... I bet YOU would!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know... I honestly believe you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a honest comment.  A) I love being there when any animal is born. B) I would love to see NY from something other then a semi. C) I'd even like to spend a few hours with you... atleast I think we would be good for a couple of hours before we would start killing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I figure some of that time you will be passed out from seeing blood, embryonic fluids and such.


----------



## tyler0912

PICTURES!


----------



## AnthonyC

"I figure some of that time you will be passed out from seeing blood, embryonic fluids and such."--
Is that from the birth or from your visit??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> "I figure some of that time you will be passed out from seeing blood, embryonic fluids and such."--
> Is that from the birth or from your visit??



Okay, this comment made me LOL all over the place!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Alright you two settle down! Get back and cool off...Geeze!

The Canadian geese are finally arriving here.


----------



## AnthonyC

Really? It actually made me a little queasy! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I figure some of that time you will be passed out from seeing blood, embryonic fluids and such."--
> Is that from the birth or from your visit??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this comment made me LOL all over the place!
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

Canadian gees left here! Ugh... there not on our reservoir!


----------



## AnthonyC

Canadian gees? Those must be some hard core gangstas! 



tyler0912 said:


> Canadian gees left here! Ugh... there not on our reservoir!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Really? It actually made me a little queasy!



Nah! That was from you looking at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## AnthonyC

Mirror mirror on the wall. Who's the crankiest cougar of them all?? 
(((((Jacquiiiiiii)))))) 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? It actually made me a little queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah! That was from you looking at yourself in the mirror.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Mirror mirror on the wall. Who's the crankiest cougar of them all??
> (((((Jacquiiiiiii))))))
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? It actually made me a little queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah! That was from you looking at yourself in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I may be cranky, but am not a cougar.


----------



## AnthonyC

Btw... where is all that blood and amniotic fluid you promised me! 
Ohhh.... Bleh...!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Btw... where is all that blood and amniotic fluid you promised me!
> Ohhh.... Bleh...!



Still safely wrapped around the wee one until it's time for her to be born.  Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui, Bella has been crying A LOT in her sleep recently. Does that have anything to do w/the pregnancy?? Is she in pain??


----------



## Jacqui

I would not think pain. It may be getting uncomfortable for her (not knowing how big her bulge is) and the puppy could be very active or just "sitting" wrong on different parts of her. After all, this is her first time and she can't go ask her Mom for details. (I want you to know, it was very difficult to write a serious reply, when there were so many fun ways to go with it instead.)


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey don't you think it was difficult for me to write that to YOU in particular!?! Haha... Thank you for the reply! 
She isn't bulging too much, esp since there's just one pup in there. She tosses and turns a lot trying to get comfortable. Vet said the puppy is unusually inactive. I have to be honest... he did not seem all that comfortable telling me what he did & it seemed like he may have been holding back for my sake. 



Jacqui said:


> I would not think pain. It may be getting uncomfortable for her (not knowing how big her bulge is) and the puppy could be very active or just "sitting" wrong on different parts of her. After all, this is her first time and she can't go ask her Mom for details. (I want you to know, it was very difficult to write a serious reply, when there were so many fun ways to go with it instead.)


----------



## Jacqui

So your thinking it's a dead puppy in there perhaps? If so, I am so sorry, but those things happen. There is still hope, that it is just inactive or was at the time he looked at it. Nothing to do, but keep going like it is alive.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no Anthony! I hope it all turn's out to be okay.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm an optimist. I just wish I wasn't going to be 1000mi away for 6days... not now anyway. I'm sure it'll be fine. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh no Anthony! I hope it all turn's out to be okay.


----------



## tyler0912

Good-Luck!


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks, Ty! 



tyler0912 said:


> Good-Luck!


----------



## tyler0912

My cousins' puppies was said to be dead twice.......she has gave birth to 10 puppies in 10 years! FAITH!


----------



## AnthonyC

I'll be content with one... happy & healthy! 



tyler0912 said:


> My cousins' puppies was said to be dead twice.......she has gave birth to 10 puppies in 10 years! FAITH!


----------



## tyler0912

I hope soo!


----------



## AnthonyC

Just called home to check on Bella. I guess she has been really restless all day and doing a lot of crying. She was pacing around the house and being very repetitive in her actions (taking the same routes). I guess that's natural?


----------



## oscar

how many days has it been since the first breeding? If I remember right average is 63 days but we had some on the 59 day from first breeding.
I am really hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks Oscar. I don't have the exact date on me, but I'll post it on Wednesday.


----------



## wellington

I sure hope all is okay and well. 
They can go any where from 60-65 days of course there are always the exceptions. Also, with only one pup, lots of times they aren't very active, they don't have to fight for room like a litter of 3 or more would have too. My litter of one and a litter of two was not very active, like the litters of five were.
Keep finges crossed
Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you! 



wellington said:


> I sure hope all is okay and well.
> They can go any where from 60-65 days of course there are always the exceptions.
> Good luck!


----------

